# Recent herping pictures.



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

These are a few pictures from two nights of herping that myself and DanTheMan have done over the past week.

Brown Tree Snake _Boiga Irregularis _
We came across one of these on each night we went out both crossing the road.










Coastal Carpet Python _Morelia spilota mcdowelli_
We found one juvie carpet on the first night and two juvies and a large adult on the second night. I never get sick of seeing carpets as the variation amongst them is incredible!
























Bandy Bandy _Vermicella annulata_
We saw three Bandy Bandy's on the first night (including one DOR) and one on the second night but by the time we had pulled over it had disapeared into the grass never to be seen again. We also managed to find an interesting specimen with a spot instead of the regular banding.








Golden Crowned Snake _Cacophis squamulosus_
We found two of these little guys on the second night, they were a first for me and an amazing little snake to see in the flesh.








Pink Tongue Skink _Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_
Pink Tongues seemed to be out in force on the second night and we saw many of them basking on the tar road, we also found one very aggressive but incredible looking patternless example but unfortunatly it disappeared down over an embankment before we could get any pictures.








Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko _Oedura tryoni_
These geckos were common around toilet blocks in campsites and we saw a couple of fairly large examples.








Stoney Creek Frog _Litoria wilcoxi_
These frogs were plentiful around water sources and on the road, first picture is a male and I believe the second is a young female?








I'm not sure what this frog is (I'm not up on my frog species). I'm sure Dan did say its name but I cannot remember, if somebody could identify it for me that would be great.


----------



## thals (Jan 29, 2010)

Great pics, some nice finds in that lot. Love the golden crowned and bandy bandy, well done and cheer on sharing the pics 8)

btw I believe that last frog to be a Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni).


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 29, 2010)

If I could make this forum give a thumbs up I would. Is nice!


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 29, 2010)

I find them around here, I call them barking marsh frogs, as they really do "bark"! I'm not sure as to their real name though.
You did real good finding all of them! I love the golden crowned! Are they elapids or...?
My Mum is a nurse out on a um...well I can't say where but it's a place that is made mostly out of concrete and nothing usually can get in. Well some of the um...other people who work there found a bandy bandy baby down in the blocks, they killed it, and Mum brought it home for me in a urinal jar filled with metho. It's lost some of it's colouring now, it's so old, but they make gorgeous ornaments!
I would have preferred them to catch and release it though...


----------



## otomix (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome pics! love the bandy bandy and the golden crown. 

LizJasper, the golden crowns are elapids, but pretty small, and venomous, but not considered dangerous.  Would love to have one, they are one of my fav snake

once again. AWESOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 29, 2010)

Great pics, love the 2nd O.tyroni
That frog is a Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni).


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 29, 2010)

nice pics, very jealous! thanks for posting!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you for the comments and thanks for identifying the frog for me, I thought it was _L. peroni _but wasn't positive.

Lizardjasper - yes Golden Crowns are elapids.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2010)

Great pics, and good finds... I never get sick of BTS, great snakes imo, and also like PinkTongues, good shots of them as well!


----------



## outbackstorm (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome photos mate, a credit to yourself


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice pics there, love the 1st shot of that Pink Tongue that gave you an infraction!


----------



## womapyth (Jan 30, 2010)

Great pictures. Shame the aps calender comp is over. I think your golden crown, front on shot would have had a chance.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 30, 2010)

good shots matt,2nd pink tongue is nice.


----------



## frogboy77 (Jun 11, 2010)

last frog is a striped marsh


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 12, 2010)

s


----------

